# Slab Flattening



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 11, 2019)

I produce a lot of live edge slabs and a frequent issue for customers is how to flatten them efficiently. 

I picked up one of these Woodpecker slab flattening jigs and it works incredibly well. The rails and platform slide with a minimum of effort and the results are great. 

There are other jigs and home made ones work well too. I’m just getting lazy in my old age so I bought one.

Once the flattening is done I hit it with a belt sander at 120 grit and the lines disappeared in about 30 seconds.

This piece is about 16” wide and 3’ long. It took about 5 minutes to flatten.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks like it would speed up production too. That's always a plus. I've seen home built ones but I think people basically use them for a one time project. This can be used on any number of sizes I would think. As we get older we have to make adjustments to keep going. Fact of life.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2019)

Good confirmation on this rig by Woodpecker. Would be a 1-2 time use for many of us, thus hard to justify a purchase. But in your case it makes a ton of sense, and will probably be used extensively. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty slick, was the Festool Router part of the kit? Also what cutter do you use on it? looks like it has a bit of a scallop....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 12, 2019)

like the other comments, I have 4 or 5 slabs right now to flatten and have been looking at the Pinterest plans for a homebuilt jig. Thanks for the review and pictures. Gives me something to think about. If I were in a slab area of the country I would definitely be investing; but I need to slow down on throwing my money at things like this...............says the wife!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 12, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty slick, was the Festool Router part of the kit? Also what cutter do you use on it? looks like it has a bit of a scallop....



It would have been nice to get as a kit but I purchased the festool router separately. It’s an awesome router. The bit I used is a white side spoil bottom bit. I know someone with a similar setup that uses an Amana bit with multiple replaceable cutters (similar to helical head cutters) and it also leaves lines.

I also went online to see if anyone that uses a similar setup gets cleaner work and they all end up with lines using this method. In the end they all use a sander of some kind to clean up the surface.

I had a few ideas to see if I can get even better results so if they work I’ll add to the post.

This jig can be set up a couple of ways to you can do 38” wide and up to 129” long or you can set up another way to get 62” wide by 105” long. In reality though you could do whatever length you want by just moving the rails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GS-76 (Sep 17, 2019)

I also have lots of Myrtle slabs and I built my own Router sled. It is 8' long by 4'wide. I have used all types of cutters but the replaceable Cutter teeth type.
I would go with at least a 3-4 wing cutter. I consider the Whiteside Spoil board bits the best. I use the 2" wide and 4 cutter. They all leave the Scalloped look.but they are no match for my 3"x 21" Porter Cable 503 Railroad belt sanders. Marks go away in minutes. and they are workhorses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

